# Found em



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

A buddy and I caught 18 today from about 11-4. Caught just as many or more undersize. Tight ligning minnows around structure 4' or less. Some at 1' of water. Majority seemed to be 3-4'.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Good looking catch! Congrats!


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG! Nice mess of crappie.
If your gonna slime a tailgate, then make it the best slime.


You never know unless you go


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Keeping on the move was the ticket. Saw numerous other fisherman not doing as good as us. They would pull up and tie off and fish for a while before moving. Also using corks. We pulled ourselves along the bank by the trees dropping down and dragging our minnows around stumps and trees. When we would catch one we would drag 4-5 out of each spot before moving on. Never spending more than 2-3 minutes at one spot with out bites. If they were there we got bit quickly.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice job.....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Trust me guys l when I say this, at this time of year corks are not the ticket. A split shot, a gold hook and minnow will get em, every time. Yes we lost about 5-6 hooks a piece, but it's worth it. Real up, tie real quick adjust the split shot and drop it down again... 

Stay mobile. The fish are...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Next year's crop looks great!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good job and nice fish.


----------



## Castaway216 (Feb 10, 2015)

Great job! 
What body of water are you fishing if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bayou with good moving water and known for crappie.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

good report ! thanks for the tip ! 
bayou with moving water and known to hold crappie ? greens , white oak , or buffalo ?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

those look delicious!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

They were delicious.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm eating a fried blue cat sandwich right now so I'm not really jealous, but otherwise I would be.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great job...congrats!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Category5 said:


> I'm eating a fried blue cat sandwich right now so I'm not really jealous, but otherwise I would be.


That sounds good as well! We eat fish sandwiches at least once a week around here.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Great report-thanks! And I'm NOT eating a fish sandwich right now so I AM jealous!


----------

